# Sake bottle



## Neil S.

This is a shot I came up with while drinking sake one night LOL.

I put the bottle on a flashlight to light it up.

1.






Shot with 7D & 35mm 1.4L.

Quite a bit of post processing done with PS to bring out the color, although the bottle was blue.

Hope you like!


----------



## Neil S.

erose86 said:


> It's a neat effect, but there a few things you could have done that I think would have made it better...
> 
> Get rid of the Empire Strikes Back poster in the back ground  Even if you couldn't get it off the wall or take the shot from a different angle away from it... you can probably clone that out... that and the little blue spot to the right of the bottle's neck.
> 
> And maybe I'm just being nit picky... I know you said you set it on a flashlight, so that's probably just the light bouncing back off the bottom of the bottle but that little white blurb under the bottle... I could do without that too.
> 
> I would have framed it differently too... less space on the sides and a little more space on the top and bottom...


 
Ya those are all good points.

I was just playing around, and was kinda drunk at the time.

I should have definately taken a vertical shot at least, would have been more detail on the bottle.

The bottle was also quite smudged with fingerprints, i noticed that the next day.


----------

